
Ask HN: What old desktop software are you still using? - mijustin
I&#x27;m still using Adobe Fireworks CS5 (released in 2010).<p>I use it every day, but I can’t imagine paying monthly for it. It might sound silly for the SaaS folks, but I grew up buying desktop software, and it <i>feels</i> insane to pay for it as a subscription.<p>(Incidentally, I also use Transmit FTP, Screenflow, and Deckset almost daily as well. They&#x27;re not SaaS. I happily pay for new version upgrades if I feel I need the new improvements).
======
matthewwiese
Here are a few of mine:

* famiROM & yychr for NES homebrew development

* QBasic on Windows 95 for a pet project

* Using Illustrator and InDesign CS2 for my book design hobby

* ReplicatorG for 3d printing as MakerBot's new software is incredibly finicky on my Windows 7 laptop for some reason

* Google Sketchup because it's the only CAD program I know how to use well (thanks middle school 'tech' class!)

------
rezzz-dev
I still use PS CS5, Forklift, Keynote, Screenflow, and a number of different
code editors like Vim, VS Code, Phpstorm.

Actually now that I'm thinking about it I have quite alot of applications
still.

------
orliesaurus
Notepad.exe to save stuff from my clipboard for later

------
_mrmnmly
hmn.. Vim? :D

~~~
mijustin
Somebody had to say it!

~~~
_mrmnmly
btw. don't know if that counts but.. Since Christmas I've started playing NES
(famicom) again :D

------
DrScump
Windows.

------
jacobwyke
PuTTY

------
teovall
FeedDemon

